
Git2Go – GitHub client for iPhone and iPad - joch
http://git2go.com
======
joch
Did some testing and the user experience is surprisingly great! Didn't think
git on iOS could be this easy, but I haven't tried resolving a merge conflict
yet.

Looking forward to support for custom git repositories, or even better,
private Gitlab servers.

------
g0atbutt
This looks extremely nice; well done!

How much is the In App-Purchase to unlock private repositories?

~~~
herbigt
9,99€ :)

------
charlieegan3
Looks great. Planning a product hunt post?

~~~
herbigt
Thanks! We already have one. ;)
[https://www.producthunt.com/tech/git2go-2](https://www.producthunt.com/tech/git2go-2)

~~~
charlieegan3
Voted!

------
xkrogen
But iOS 9 only ):

